# Is there a coarser type of sand substrate?



## PMD (May 3, 2005)

:help: 
It seems like all plant substrates tend to be either small gravel sized stuff or the sugar grain size of sand. There does not seem to be any in between sized stuff. :frusty: 

I am looking for a coarser type of sand (or other pH inert type) substrate. I need something that is much finer sized than fluorite, but also more coarse than a "sugar grain" size of sand. Ideally in my head I'm thinking of something almost like volcanic rock that has been crushed down to a really course grade of sand which would be very porous. Just porous enough for fish mulm to easily enter and for things like my ostracods (tiny seed shrimp) to hide in. Something MTS could easily move around in, but not light like schultz/profile aquatic soil where my MTS's will uproot things like my microsword and hairgrass lawns.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

I think Eco complete is right about in that grain sized range, not too sugary and not too rocky. However, if you are looking for sand specifically, I think you can go to a pool supply location and check out the stock they have there for the grain sized of pool filter sand you desire.

-John N.


----------



## TWood (Dec 9, 2004)

A company called Tec Minerals produces a 1-3mm size inert grit that is the coarse sand you see in a lot of setups. The sand in my pool filter is a lot smaller.

This stuff:


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Have you tried the T-grade colorquartz sand from 3M? It's great stuff. It's nice and coarse and has a lot of weight to it so it holds plants like a champ.


----------



## El Exorcisto (Aug 10, 2006)

Check your local hardware and auto parts store for Black Beauty blasting grit. It's about 1-4mm grit, and a beautiful, shiny black. Along with it should be varying size blasting grits in natural colors.


----------



## jpmtotoro (Feb 13, 2003)

onyx sand is also pretty good. holds stemmed plants down wonderfully, but the MTS can still cruise around just under the surface.


----------



## JeffLL (Oct 20, 2006)

*Grit to Size?*

Does anyone know if it is the medium grit black beauty (a.k.a. black diamond) coal slag that is 1-4mm? I am going to a place 30 miles away to check it out, but don't want to waste my time. BTW it is $5.70 for a 50 lb. bag. I am also considering garnet.

Also, what are MTS?


----------



## JeffLL (Oct 20, 2006)

*Found Some!!!*

I found a 50 lb bag of coarse black beauty coal slag. The guy was very nice, and will ship it via UPS at cost, $17.50 for five bucks of slag.

He says it is about half the size of typical aqua gravel, and very dark grey. I'll let you all know how how it looks. I am just hopeful it won't be too fine for the mesh that sits atop my UGF.


----------

